# Gallery Remote



## Greg (Sep 25, 2002)

Please do not attempt to use *Gallery Remote* with the *AlpineZone Image Gallery*.

I haven't been able to get it to work. I think it's due to the fact that I've set the Gallery up to authenticate you based on your forum username, and Gallery Remote requests another username/password. Re-entering your forum username/password doesn't work. So I guess we'll have to stick with the conventional method for uploading pics which seems to be working well so far.


----------

